# VEN_8086 & DEV_24C5 drivers



## mphuthi (Jun 13, 2010)

Looking at the device manager I am missing Multimedia Audio Controllers. Where can I download the above mentioned drivers for free.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

They should be the Via Vynl audio drivers on a Intel chipset, is this by chance a PB easynote?

http://drivers.viaarena.com/vinyl_v700b.zip


----------



## mphuthi (Jun 13, 2010)

I am not that technical can you kindly clarify in simple English?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Is it a Packard Bell EasyNote laptop?

The link is to the Via driver Down loads.


----------



## mphuthi (Jun 13, 2010)

I have a Intel desktop operating Windows XP


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What model number desktop, did you try the driver I posted above?


----------

